# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  В интернете можно найти подвиг предка

## Irina

*В интернете можно найти подвиг предка*
Министерство обороны РФ на своем официальном сайте в свободном доступе разместило более 200 тысяч архивных дел времен Великой Отечественной войны, в том числе, картотеки и приказные листы, сообщает во вторник ведомство.

«Пользователи смогут впервые ознакомиться с описанием более 30 миллионов подвигов советских солдат и офицеров. Благодаря проделанной работе, будет увековечена память всех героев невиданной войны — независимо от звания, статуса награды», — говорится в сообщении.

Кроме того, по данным министерства, всем желающим будет предоставлен непосредственный прямой доступ к копиям документов более 200 тысяч архивных дел военного времени — более 100 миллионов листов приказов, приложений и картотек. Общий вес задействованного архивного материала составит порядка 400 тонн.

«Создание во всех смыслах беспрецедентного информационного ресурса позволит поставить заслон набирающей обороты фальсификации истории, документально подтвердит решающую роль СССР в разгроме фашизма, станет важным элементом в системе военно-патриотического воспитания молодежи», — отмечается в пресс-релизе.

На первом этапе, до 9 мая текущего года, на сайте Министерства обороны РФ будут размещены документы, относящиеся к первым дням и месяцам войны — более 700 наградных дел, 780 тысяч записей о наградах и 2,4 тысячи дел оперативных штабов фронтов по организации боевых действий; всего это составит около 204 тысяч документов. На втором этапе (до декабря 2011 года) и третьем (до декабря 2012 года) банк будет ежеквартально пополняться документами фронтовых лет.

«Вся работа по созданию архивно-электронного памятника подвигу советского народа будет завершена к концу 2012 года», — информирует министерство.

Раздел «Подвиг народа в Великой Отечественной войне 1941-1945 годы» — [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] — пока работает в тестовом режиме на официальном сайте Минобороны РФ.
__________________

----------


## Sanych

Интересная штука. Правда деда моего нет(((

----------


## Sanych

Нашёл!!!!!! Нашёл деда. Вчера не было ещё, а сегодня появилось. И описание командира его подвига, после чего был награждён орденом красного знамени. Наградная записка 1942 года. Всё есть.

----------


## vova230

Интересно, там все награды будут указываться?

----------


## Irina

> Интересно, там все награды будут указываться?


Сказали, что все. Полный архив переносят + все ранее засекреченные документы, карты, приказы и т.д.

----------


## Sanych

Там как я понял скорей всего будут только ордена, а не медали. У моего деда 2 ордена, Красного Знамени и Красной Звезды, но пока появилась информация только по первому ордену. Кому интересно, вот:




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

